# Lyft is all about manipulation.



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

They can care less about the driver. It's about playing with bonuses and pink squares to maximize Their profit. It's so obvious. Shame on you Lyft. 

Reward drivers?? Hah!!
Stop playing with our heads. 
Two stupid things to do. Chase PDB and pink. 

I got your 50% acceptence rate and zero peak rides right here Lyft.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Yea, its getting really bad! Its just a money machine now! Lyft is dishonest and corrupt. They manipulate drivers rides, ive noticed every week they turn up the crank a little more. Making it 2 rides an hour. Long rides are not so common as .5 .8.10 1.5 2.0 but i mostly get 3.5 a lot! And its a bunch of long rides. 8 rides in 6 hours is pathetic and 60 dollars. Is 10 bucks an hour. Im in Hollywood and no pings for 45 minutes! And its all fixed!! Greedy bastards!


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

I turned on the Lyft app yesterday after they sent me a text with their "demand is off the charts". An hour later not a single ping. Their only power zone was an additional 20 percent in Camden, the murder capital of NJ. They just engage in nonsense marketing activities.


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

But, but, but they are gaining market share. LMAO


Drivers ALWAYS came first after Uber starts making changes....

"Taco Mode" the absolute worst marketing ploy in the history of marketing.

Driving Lyft does nothing but prevent Uber from being able to raise rates substantially.

They can raise nice amounts and still beat cabs but, can't do it if Lyft is still in your market. You should just keep driving for both so both have to keep rates low. There's some sound business logic.


----------



## Miss Go Getit (Aug 4, 2017)

That is to sad


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> Yea, its getting really bad! Its just a money machine now! Lyft is dishonest and corrupt. They manipulate drivers rides, ive noticed every week they turn up the crank a little more. Making it 2 rides an hour. Long rides are not so common as .5 .8.10 1.5 2.0 but i mostly get 3.5 a lot! And its a bunch of long rides. 8 rides in 6 hours is pathetic and 60 dollars. Is 10 bucks an hour. Im in Hollywood and no pings for 45 minutes! And its all fixed!! Greedy bastards!


On a minimum fare it is about a 50/50 split if you are a 20%er. 25%er sorry to be you.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Steve2967 said:


> But, but, but they are gaining market share. LMAO
> 
> Drivers ALWAYS came first after Uber starts making changes....
> 
> ...


If Lyft were to go under, now that Uber has formally divorced the rate they pay you from the amount they collect, Uber's rates will go down even further. They will have a monopoly on riders, so fares will go up, and a monopoly on drivers, so rates will go down.

The supply demand curve works both ways.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm not so sure about manipulation as much as incompetence at the CSR and coding levels. Last night, my first ping had a big orange banner telling me my acceptance rate was too low. Every subsequent ping was the same annoying banner. WTF? My acceptance rate is 100% for the last week.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

surlywynch said:


> I'm not so sure about manipulation as much as incompetence at the CSR and coding levels. Last night, my first ping had a big orange banner telling me my acceptance rate was too low. Every subsequent ping was the same annoying banner. WTF? My acceptance rate is 100% for the last week.


They want that 110% out of you, not just 100%!


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Yes


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> I'm not so sure about manipulation as much as incompetence at the CSR and coding levels. Last night, my first ping had a big orange banner telling me my acceptance rate was too low. Every subsequent ping was the same annoying banner. WTF? My acceptance rate is 100% for the last week.


My acceptance rate is a way too high... according to me. It proudly stands at 10% !

Today I accepted my second ping from Lyft for the week, a 8 min away 4.9 rated pax. OK I say to myself, I stayed put at this spot long enough, I will take it and if a U ping comes before getting there I can cancel.... Or the pax might cancel 8 minutes might turn into 12 or more. I also am extremely (I mean extremely) familiar with the 10+ miles radius from where I stand.

Not surprising I got 2 U calls - a poo I let expire, and a Walmart/Sams club one. I did consider the Walmart shopper against the Lyfter living 2 min (0.3 mi) down, in a damn bad subdivision. For better or for worse I gave the lyfter a chance. So the 8 min away 4.9 rated lyft pax turned into a 2.6 mi 9 min 35 sec ride.

All in all - My acceptance rate is way too high on Lyft!
And Yes those annoying banners/emails /notifications make things worse and work counter productively - "You should try to acceptance all requests", "You acceptance rate is too low" "You just missed a xxx, bla bla bla"

Now I am thinking - only 3 min or less Lyft requests 3.85 or better rating. If the 3 min turn to be more than 1.5mi - "Cancel"


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Steve2967 said:


> But, but, but they are gaining market share. LMAO
> 
> Drivers ALWAYS came first after Uber starts making changes....
> 
> ...


 You really think Uber will raise rates and let you have a cut of it? Pro tip: they already gave themselves a giant raise in the form of upfront pricing. You're not seeing a dime of it and never will.


----------



## Miss Go Getit (Aug 4, 2017)

Why sweat it guys..?
Good news they is a new ride-share company called *KROOZ *service and drivers pay better than both Uber and Lyft
Although their ride request is slow as of now being a new company we understand but their drivers pay are way better than Uber/Lyft

Why not try KROOZ out


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Lyft is adorable....its like the little helpless sibling that tried to get you to do things or else 'They will tell on you...'

Between the long pings, the constant cancellations, having to fight them for cancellation fees based on their own policy...it is getting very easy to understand how drivers simply run just Uber only.

I've gotten to the point where if I get a Lyft request, I still leave Uber on in case I get a XL request or a ping that is closer by. They sent me a message the other day indicating that my cancellation rate is getting to high and I could face disciplinary actions....I laughed and left their app on...every request that came in was ignored.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It's only manipulation if you reach for it. That's one reason they keep on boarding newbie's, can't have free thinking people. It's all about control.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

they cheat , lie and steal, and then act all nice to the public. Come to are pizza party and have a slice for Christmas pizza! Merry Christmas!!! that was your Christmas present for doing 6, 500 rides! your amazing!!! now bring some toys for tots! OK back on the road again so we can slaughter you!!


----------



## ZKUSHIKURIDOTO (Feb 25, 2016)

Miss Go Getit said:


> Why sweat it guys..?
> Good news they is a new ride-share company called *KROOZ *service and drivers pay better than both Uber and Lyft
> Although their ride request is slow as of now being a new company we understand but their drivers pay are way better than Uber/Lyft
> 
> Why not try KROOZ out


Im fantasizing about busty woman while going thru this thread.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

its getting worse! they have more fake surges up, then ever!!!- last afternoon during traffic, it was 500% but their system only cross pings, so its not the closest driver at all, with low or no surges, and it just makes people wait 10-15 minutes for rides, when its just slowing the entire process FOR EVERYBODY!!!!!! traffic is bad enough, but to have to drive farther away to give a ride, when its completely unnecessary in gridlock. its unproductive!!! this slows down income for everybody!!!

so if they are not concerned about income, or the driver, or the investors , then whats going on? well AI is a factor, and lyft getting paid behind the scenes to collect data, for artificial intelligence. although the remote cars will replace humans- the understanding that AI needs to learn human intervention, and replace humans- so customer service is not the motive, look at their actions, they have no interest in on the closest driver, they are collecting data for AI database- and selling it! why would they turn and burn drivers? to collect DATA!


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> If Lyft were to go under, now that Uber has formally divorced the rate they pay you from the amount they collect, Uber's rates will go down even further. They will have a monopoly on riders, so fares will go up, and a monopoly on drivers, so rates will go down.
> 
> The supply demand curve works both ways.


Smart


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> Yea, its getting really bad! Its just a money machine now! Lyft is dishonest and corrupt. They manipulate drivers rides, ive noticed every week they turn up the crank a little more. Making it 2 rides an hour. Long rides are not so common as .5 .8.10 1.5 2.0 but i mostly get 3.5 a lot! And its a bunch of long rides. 8 rides in 6 hours is pathetic and 60 dollars. Is 10 bucks an hour. Im in Hollywood and no pings for 45 minutes! And its all fixed!! Greedy bastards!


Hunter the time has come for you to drive for Uber. Time to broaden your horizons and divorce the Better BF. Or consider working an additional gig like Flex/Prime.

Since Uber is the market leader, Lyft sorely lacks the pax rideshare volume Uber has. Lyft oversaturating your market with drivers is another factor. These 2 reasons at minimum, are why you're getting 1-2 rides per hour. It's simple supply & demand economics 101.


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> I turned on the Lyft app yesterday after they sent me a text with their "demand is off the charts". An hour later not a single ping. Their only power zone was an additional 20 percent in Camden, the murder capital of NJ. They just engage in nonsense marketing activities.


I sat in a 80% bonus area for 1 hr and got one ping. A whopping $7 fare, with bonus included. Next day with no bonus, I'm driving non stop. I've pretty much gave up on lyft.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Your Lyft Line is arriving










uberlyfting123 said:


> They can care less about the driver. It's about playing with bonuses and pink squares to maximize Their profit. It's so obvious. Shame on you Lyft.
> 
> Reward drivers?? Hah!!
> Stop playing with our heads.
> ...


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Hold the board of directors accountable, they are destroying lives!!
*Logan D. Green*

*13* Relationships

Co-Founder and Chief Executive Officer

33

*John Zimmer*

No Relationships

Co-Founder and President

--

*Brian K. Roberts*

*1* Relationships

Chief Financial Officer

--

*Jonathan McNeill*

*14* Relationships

Chief Operating Officer

49

*Rajil Kapoor*

*8* Relationships

Chief Strategy Officer

46

*View More Key Executives*

*Lyft, Inc. Board Members**

*Name*

*Board Relationships*

*Primary Company*

*Age*

*Ann Miura-Ko Ph.D.*

*27* Relationships

FLOODGATE Fund, LP.

40

*Jonathan Christodoro*

*83* Relationships

Enzon Pharmaceuticals, Inc.

41

*Daniel L. Ammann*

*21* Relationships

General Motors Company

45

*Benjamin A. A. Horowitz*

*76* Relationships

Andreessen Horowitz LLC

50

*Valerie B. Jarrett*

*465* Relationships

2U, Inc.

*Ann Miura-Ko Ph.D.*

*27* Relationships

Member of the Board of Directors

FLOODGATE Fund, LP.

40

*Jonathan Christodoro*

*83* Relationships

Member of the Board of Directors

Enzon Pharmaceuticals, Inc.

41

*Daniel Ammann*

*21* Relationships

Member of the Board of Directors

General Motors Company

45

*Benjamin A. Horowitz*

*76* Relationships

Member of the Board of Directors

Andreessen Horowitz LLC

50

*Valerie Jarrett*

*465* Relationships

Member of the Board of Directors

2U, Inc.

60

*David Lawee*

*27* Relationships

Member of the Board of Directors

CapitalG

--

*Hiroshi Mikitani*

*20* Relationships

Member of the Board of Directors

Rakuten, Inc.

52

*Prashant Aggarwal*

*12* Relationships

Member of the Board of Directors

Sand Hill Angels, Inc.

51


----------



## HRD2UBER (Aug 26, 2016)

Steve2967 said:


> But, but, but they are gaining market share. LMAO
> 
> Drivers ALWAYS came first after Uber starts making changes....
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same way they can raise their prices and still beat cab. My husband and i drove for uber first and we hardly made a little over 100. Start driving for both I sometimes reach over 200 .....


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

pink map. you can have them . there is only one i like to see pink. not in my phone but in my bed.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> its getting worse! they have more fake surges up, then ever!!!- last afternoon during traffic, it was 500% but their system only cross pings, so its not the closest driver at all, with low or no surges, and it just makes people wait 10-15 minutes for rides, when its just slowing the entire process FOR EVERYBODY!!!!!! traffic is bad enough, but to have to drive farther away to give a ride, when its completely unnecessary in gridlock. its unproductive!!! this slows down income for everybody!!!
> 
> so if they are not concerned about income, or the driver, or the investors , then whats going on? well AI is a factor, and lyft getting paid behind the scenes to collect data, for artificial intelligence. although the remote cars will replace humans- the understanding that AI needs to learn human intervention, and replace humans- so customer service is not the motive, look at their actions, they have no interest in on the closest driver, they are collecting data for AI database- and selling it! why would they turn and burn drivers? to collect DATA!


You hit the nail full on.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Your Lyft Line is arriving
> 
> View attachment 229201


Oh, my, I can not stop laughing at that. How sick am I?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

AllGold said:


> Oh, my, I can not stop laughing at that. How sick am I?


I mean it's a good thing Lyft caps the amount of hours their drivers can drive on their platform every day (to prevent accidents, falling asleep at the wheel, etc.), and those drivers do not have access to Uber's app as well, and do not have the ability to drive up to twenty-four hours a day. But as mislabeled independent contractors, Lyft doesn't know you anyway.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

What do you mean Lyft doesn't know you? I beg to differ. If the Chicago Tribune knows then Lyft drivers are everybody's business.

Old article but still relevant.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-uber-drivers-parking-lots-20170123-story.html


----------

